# Smoking Poll Wrong-Help?



## TigerWoman (Aug 1, 2004)

First time making a poll.  Didn't realize that names would be public onthe poll if I check that box. Couldn't undo it?  Can the powers that be undo it?
TW  In Health Forum


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 1, 2004)

Unfortunately, we can't toggle that setting.
I closed the thread for now.
Do a copy/paste and start a new poll, and update this thread once you've done that and I'll delete the other poll for you.


----------



## TigerWoman (Aug 1, 2004)

Thanks Kaith, I made the second poll. TW


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 1, 2004)

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, we can't toggle that setting.
> I closed the thread for now.
> Do a copy/paste and start a new poll, and update this thread once you've done that and I'll delete the other poll for you.



Duplicate locked thread and poll is thrown.

Rich Parsons
Martial Talk
Assistant Administrator


----------

